# You figure mods on this forum would have better things to do with there time.



## purchaseprotein (Sep 10, 2012)

*You figure moderators in particularly SFW would have better things to do with there time. Just because his dislike towards one of my reps he took it upon himself  to continuously send me negative rep points. Whether by himself or other ironmagazine members. He makes a mockery of a system that he is suppose to be representing and being neutral on. Pretty sad when the moderators need to be moderated more then the members. Below is the log of neg points he and his cronies have sent me. *


*Saney* 





  				Severely Under-Jacked 			 
*MODERATOR* 




Join Date Dec 2009
Gender
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Location Incognito
Posts 7,829 
 Rep Points  670389306














































































     [h=2]Re: New reputation![/h]   Well we don't like Twist.

He's a scammer who pushes placebos and then swears ppl don't know how to properly administer AI's​ 






8) 9/10 
Hi, you have received -204429 reputation points from KILLEROFSAINTS.
 Reputation was given for *this* post.

 Comment:

 Regards,
 KILLEROFSAINTS

Note: This is an automated message.
7) 7/23
Hi, you have received -591836 reputation points from SFW.
Reputation was given for *this* post.

Comment:
X

Regards,
SFW


6)07-22-2012
Hi, you have received -590789 reputation points from SFW.
 Reputation was given for *this* post.

 Comment:
 x

 Regards,
 SFW

5)07-20-2012
Hi, you have received -590597 reputation points from SFW.
 Reputation was given for *this* post.

 Comment:
 X

 Regards,
 SFW


4)07-17-2012
 Hi, you have received -585315 reputation points from SFW.
Reputation was given for *this* post.

Comment:
x

Regards,
SFW

3 )07-15-2012
 Hi, you have received -583506 reputation points from SFW.
Reputation was given for *this* post.

Comment:
X

Regards,
SFW

2) 07-11-2012
Hi, you have received -580162 reputation points from SFW.
Reputation was given for *this* post.

Comment:
x

Regards,
SFW

1) 07-09-2012
 Hi, you have received -579106 reputation points from SFW.
Reputation was given for *this* post.

Comment:
X

Regards,
SFW

Moderator number II

Hi, you have received -334249 reputation points from Saney.
Reputation was given for *this* post.

Comment:
Sfw said to neg you

Regards,
Saney

*Saney* 




  				Severely Under-Jacked 			 
*MODERATOR* 




Join Date Dec 2009
Gender
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Location Incognito
Posts 7,829 
 Rep Points  670389306














































































   [h=2]Re: New reputation![/h]   Well we don't like Twist.

He's a scammer who pushes placebos and then swears ppl don't know how to properly administer AI's​


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## hoyle21 (Sep 10, 2012)

You are obviously not giving the Mods enough free shit .   It's all about greasing palms in this place.   You give'em enough free shit you can even advertise in the anabolic section, where no sponsor discussion is allowed.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 10, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> You are obviously not giving the Mods enough free shit .   It's all about greasing palms in this place.   You give'em enough free shit you can even advertise in the anabolic section, where no sponsor discussion is allowed.



Werd OP. Pay the DRSE and this unfair harassment will cease immediately


----------



## cube789 (Sep 10, 2012)

purchasepeptides said:


> *You figure moderators in particularly SFW would have better things to do with there time. Just because his dislike towards one of my reps he took it upon himself to continuously send me negative rep points. Whether by himself or other ironmagazine members. He makes a mockery of a system that he is suppose to be representing and being neutral on. Pretty sad when the moderators need to be moderated more then the members. Below is the log of neg points he and his cronies have sent me. *
> ​



aren't you the dumbass who posts contest winners full names and locations on this board and sees nothing wrong in it ? 

edit: yes, you are that guy. Negged.


----------



## purchaseprotein (Sep 10, 2012)

The best thing about that is the people who dont buy from us complain about it and the winners are fine with it. So yes I'm that guy btw Ive built a pretty successful internet company while doing it. 
What do you do? cut lawns?  LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/research-chemicals/170114-15-off-purchasepeptides.html

I m sure it wasnt you from the UK who won either!





ice_cube789 said:


> aren't you the dumbass who posts contest winners full names and locations on this board and sees nothing wrong in it ?
> 
> edit: yes, you are that guy. Negged.


----------



## cube789 (Sep 10, 2012)

purchasepeptides said:


> The best thing about that is the people who dont buy from us complain about it and the winners are fine with it. So yes I'm that guy btw Ive built a pretty successful internet company while doing it.
> What do you do? cut lawns? LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



so succesful you can't afford to renew membership on this board .... lol @ you and your pathetic company


----------



## cube789 (Sep 10, 2012)

nobody wants your bunk placebos even if theyre free dumbass


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 10, 2012)

purchasepeptides said:


> What do you do? cut lawns?  LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



demeaning ppl who cut lawns.... 

I'll have you know there are of Mexicans on this board who will no longer be interested in your products


----------



## purchaseprotein (Sep 10, 2012)

Oh dont worry  I can afford it and Ill still be paying it just not waiving my banners. How about that smart ass!!!!!!!!!!!!



ice_cube789 said:


> so succesful you can't afford to renew membership on this board .... lol @ you and your pathetic company


----------



## purchaseprotein (Sep 10, 2012)

Are you 12 or 13 years old? 



ice_cube789 said:


> nobody wants your bunk placebos even if theyre free dumbass


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 10, 2012)

purchasepeptides said:


> Are you 12 or 13 years old?



e-fighting with a 12-13 years old


----------



## cube789 (Sep 10, 2012)

purchasepeptides said:


> Oh dont worry I can afford it and Ill still be paying it just not waiving my banners. How about that smart ass!!!!!!!!!!!!



more lols at successful placebo salesman, I bet your parents are proud of you 
the reality is, people with actual wealth don't brag about it dumb dumb 
(and they don't sell placebos lool)



purchasepeptides said:


> Are you 12 or 13 years old?



PEDO ALERT


----------



## purchaseprotein (Sep 10, 2012)

Sorry I have a come back for your childish ridicules. It was you who said "so succesful you can't afford to renew membership on this board .... lol @ you and your pathetic company"




"Dumb dumb" more proof that this is indeed a child that I am dealing with.



ice_cube789 said:


> more lols at successful placebo salesman, I bet your parents are proud of you
> the reality is, people with actual wealth don't brag about it dumb dumb
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## purchaseprotein (Sep 10, 2012)

purchasepeptides said:


> Sorry I have a come back for your childish ridicules. It was you who said "so succesful you can't afford to renew membership on this board .... lol @ you and your pathetic company"



"Dumb dumb" more proof that this is indeed a child that I am dealing with.


----------



## cube789 (Sep 10, 2012)

purchasepeptides said:


> Sorry I have a come back for your childish ridicules. It was you who said "so succesful you can't afford to renew membership on this board .... lol @ you and your pathetic company"




I was talking about sponsor membership Einstein 



purchasepeptides said:


> *First and foremost we want to say thanks to all of you for helping make purchasepeptides a success. As of October 1st we will no longer be advertising on ironmagazineforums.com or any other forum. Hopefully by us posting these farewells it will keep any sort of gossip to a minimum. We will continue to operate thereafter and you will always be able to find us on line. This is strictly a business decision, for no other reason are we leaving. This and many other forums have help purchasepetides.com become a top peptide and research chem provider. You may see us back here on ironmagazine in some other way shape or form in the future but for the time being this is good bye. Once again thanks to all of you for making us who we are today. *
> 
> *Best regards,
> Lou *




and lol at nobody caring youre leaving, that's a sign of a successful company


----------



## CG (Sep 10, 2012)

Lmao. I saw the title of this thread and all that came to my head was .." sfw..saney...capt...DRSE" 

Lol stop taking shit so personally.

Or fire twits.

Its often easier to play ball and placate the drse. They have infiltrated mod\supermod ship, and the sky is the limit.

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk 2
Edit: misspelled twist

Edit: no I didnt


----------



## purchaseprotein (Sep 10, 2012)

You said I couldnt afford to renew sponsorship, I came back with I still will be sponsoring, then your response was people dont brag about their wealth.  What is it Einstein Junior?  Are you that smart you cant follow your own ridicules? 




ice_cube789 said:


> I was talking about sponsor membership Einstein
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats fine I've said my peace the members who order from us no where to find us purchasepeptides.com


----------



## cube789 (Sep 10, 2012)

purchasepeptides said:


> You said I couldnt afford to renew sponsorship, I came back with I still will be sponsoring, then your response was people dont brag about their wealth. What is it Einstein Junior? Are you that smart you cant follow your own ridicules?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so let me get this straight. 
purchase peptides are leaving the forum, and will no longer be advertising here - your own words.
yet you will still continue to pay sponsorship & forum rep fees.
Well that sounds smart


----------



## hoyle21 (Sep 10, 2012)

Shouldn't have hired Twist.

Not sure why, but nobody likes that guy.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 10, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> Shouldn't have hired Twist.
> 
> Not sure why, but nobody likes that guy.



Twist tried to muscle in on the tranny diddling business


----------



## purchaseprotein (Sep 10, 2012)

They dont? for doing the little work that he does I am sure you'd like his pay checks. 

Thats right 10-99 pay CHECKS $$$$! 



hoyle21 said:


> Shouldn't have hired Twist.
> 
> Not sure why, but nobody likes that guy.


----------



## CG (Sep 10, 2012)

purchasepeptides said:


> They dont? for doing the little work that he does I am sure you'd like his pay checks.
> 
> Thats right 10-99 pay CHECKS $$$$!



10-99 so he's wanted\stolen, right? I mean, he is five-o, he should understand tencodes lmao.



Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hoyle21 (Sep 10, 2012)

purchasepeptides said:


> They dont? for doing the little work that he does I am sure you'd like his pay checks.
> 
> Thats right 10-99 pay CHECKS $$$$!



I really don't care, good for him I guess. I just stated a fact, don't be a hater


----------



## purchaseprotein (Sep 10, 2012)

OK Cop, try understanding IRS codes. 



Cgrant said:


> 10-99 so he's wanted\stolen, right? I mean, he is five-o, he should understand tencodes lmao.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## purchaseprotein (Sep 10, 2012)

Im not being a hater I m just stating a fact that his pay checks don't reflect that people hate him. Ive been in sales the majority of my whole life people dont buy from 
someone they dont like. (lets see what kind of come backs I open with that one.)





hoyle21 said:


> I really don't care, good for him I guess. I just stated a fact, don't be a hater


----------



## hoyle21 (Sep 10, 2012)

purchasepeptides said:


> Im not being a hater I m just stating a fact that his pay checks don't reflect that people hate him. Ive been in sales the majority of my whole life people dont buy from
> someone they dont like. (lets see what kind of come backs I open with that one.)



If you look at my posts I stated I don't know why people hate him.   I can tell you though there have been a shit load of posts since I joined saying not to trust him.

Something is certainly fishy.


----------



## CG (Sep 10, 2012)

purchasepeptides said:


> OK Cop, try understanding IRS codes.



Cop?
Lol.

Listen, everyone knows that the "1099" is in place of a w2 when your jew employer wants you to pay all the taxes and not have you on their payroll. Lmao, please tell me more about your tax law prowess.

10- any set of numbers: is known as ten code, codes used by all emergency services. That includes that there officer of the law known as twist.

Stop being so fucking sensitive.
Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## charley (Sep 10, 2012)

=  more please


----------



## purchaseprotein (Sep 10, 2012)

pretty familiar with those 10 code aren't you LEO?  keep showing your wits. 



Cgrant said:


> Cop?
> Lol.
> 
> Listen, everyone knows that the "1099" is in place of a w2 when your jew employer wants you to pay all the taxes and not have you on their payroll. Lmao, please tell me more about your tax law prowess.
> ...


----------



## purchaseprotein (Sep 10, 2012)

I understood what you said I was stating my view for the haters who bad mouth him mostly homosexuals who have a hard time with his foul language.





hoyle21 said:


> If you look at my posts I stated I don't know why people hate him.   I can tell you though there have been a shit load of posts since I joined saying not to trust him.
> 
> Something is certainly fishy.


----------



## CG (Sep 10, 2012)

purchasepeptides said:


> pretty familiar with those 10 code aren't you LEO?  keep showing your wits.



Didn't I already tell you to stop being such a pussy??? Lol I work in the private sector my nigger. 

I'm growing bored of your predictable responses quickly, I was just having fun with you brosephine.


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 10, 2012)

To be fair these SFW negs are from back in July. I would just ignore him.

Thanks






purchasepeptides said:


> *You figure moderators in particularly SFW would have better things to do with there time. Just because his dislike towards one of my reps he took it upon himself  to continuously send me negative rep points. Whether by himself or other ironmagazine members. He makes a mockery of a system that he is suppose to be representing and being neutral on. Pretty sad when the moderators need to be moderated more then the members. Below is the log of neg points he and his cronies have sent me. *
> 
> 
> *Saney*
> ...


----------



## purchaseprotein (Sep 10, 2012)

Digging yourself a deeper hole pig!



Cgrant said:


> Didn't I already tell you to stop being such a pussy??? Lol I work in the private sector my nigger.
> 
> I'm growing bored of your predictable responses quickly, I was just having fun with you brosephine.


----------



## StanG (Sep 10, 2012)

Man very unprofessional all the way around. 
As the owner of a small business i can say firsthand sometimes you have to know when to suck it up and bite your tongue. 
Id rather be rich than right...every time ....
JMO.....


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 10, 2012)

purchasepeptides said:


> Im not being a hater I m just stating a fact that his pay checks don't reflect that people hate him. Ive been in sales the majority of my whole life people dont buy from
> someone they dont like. (lets see what kind of come backs I open with that one.)



Lmao! Really???? Please continue


----------



## charley (Sep 10, 2012)

....a little more please...


----------



## purchaseprotein (Sep 11, 2012)

so let me ask you this? have you ever paid rent to a landlord before?   I'm going to assume yes. Say you have a good relationship with the landlord but yet his KIDS are constantly being a pain in your ASS.
Do you let the KIDS continue to be a pain in the ASS or do you do something about it? I have no problem with the people who own and operate this forum but certain parts of its staff I have no tolerance for
and the numbers keep growing. See the peons don't realize it's companies like us who pay rent here that keep it going. If they want to attempt to drive sponsors out thats on them but guess who feels 
the backlash, thats right the owner of the forum who I PAY rent to. So they're more then welcome to make enemies with vendors watch in the long run how it effects THE BOTTOM LINE because after all this 
is a business and Im its customer not the mods, SUPER Mods or any other mod. 



StanG said:


> Man very unprofessional all the way around.
> As the owner of a small business i can say firsthand sometimes you have to know when to suck it up and bite your tongue.
> Id rather be rich than right...every time ....
> JMO.....


----------



## hoyle21 (Sep 11, 2012)

purchasepeptides said:


> so let me ask you this? have you ever paid rent to a landlord before?   I'm going to assume yes. Say you have a good relationship with the landlord but yet his KIDS are constantly being a pain in your ASS.
> Do you let the KIDS continue to be a pain in the ASS or do you do something about it? I have no problem with the people who own and operate this forum but certain parts of its staff I have no tolerance for
> and the numbers keep growing. See the peons don't realize it's companies like us who pay rent here that keep it going. If they want to attempt to drive sponsors out thats on them but guess who feels
> the backlash, thats right the owner of the forum who I PAY rent to. So they're more then welcome to make enemies with vendors watch in the long run how it effects THE BOTTOM LINE because after all this
> is a business and Im its customer not the mods, SUPER Mods or any other mod.



Some sponsors are "heavily" protected, you aren't doing something right.


----------



## SFW (Sep 11, 2012)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/157527-attention-cry-babies.html


----------



## StanG (Sep 11, 2012)

purchasepeptides said:


> so let me ask you this? have you ever paid rent to a landlord before?   I'm going to assume yes. Say you have a good relationship with the landlord but yet his KIDS are constantly being a pain in your ASS.
> Do you let the KIDS continue to be a pain in the ASS or do you do something about it? I have no problem with the people who own and operate this forum but certain parts of its staff I have no tolerance for
> and the numbers keep growing. See the peons don't realize it's companies like us who pay rent here that keep it going. If they want to attempt to drive sponsors out thats on them but guess who feels
> the backlash, thats right the owner of the forum who I PAY rent to. So they're more then welcome to make enemies with vendors watch in the long run how it effects THE BOTTOM LINE because after all this
> is a business and Im its customer not the mods, SUPER Mods or any other mod.



I learned this running my small business. the low road is where all the shit washes down to ...thats why you always take the high road.
Just my personal experience...you do as you wish. From my perspective it reflects poorly.


----------



## Curt James (Sep 11, 2012)

"Thus it is that in war the victorious strategist only seeks battle after the victory has been won, whereas he who is destined to defeat first fights and afterwards looks for victory."
Sun Tzu


----------



## purchaseprotein (Sep 12, 2012)

You're welcome to your opinion. My point has been made and hopefully it will bring some changes. I've never been down will a bully anywhere in life including here.
I choose to stand my ground. Not a single vendor who pays rent here should have to deal with childish shit from "staff members".  I'm out, nothing but the best to all of you! 



StanG said:


> I learned this running my small business. the low road is where all the shit washes down to ...thats why you always take the high road.
> Just my personal experience...you do as you wish. From my perspective it reflects poorly.


----------



## OMEGAx (Sep 12, 2012)

Purchase what happened at EliteFitness with you?


----------



## Saney (Sep 13, 2012)

Butt Hurt Butt Hurt Butt Hurt


----------



## purchaseprotein (Sep 15, 2012)

I had a fall out with Nate just like mostly every other person in this industry! 







OMEGAx said:


> Purchase what happened at EliteFitness with you?


----------



## OMEGAx (Sep 15, 2012)

And what abut his partner?


----------



## Goodskie (Sep 15, 2012)

purchasepeptides said:


> *You figure moderators in particularly SFW would have better things to do with there time. Just because his dislike towards one of my reps he took it upon himself  to continuously send me negative rep points. Whether by himself or other ironmagazine members. He makes a mockery of a system that he is suppose to be representing and being neutral on. Pretty sad when the moderators need to be moderated more then the members. Below is the log of neg points he and his cronies have sent me. *
> 
> 
> *Saney*
> ...




Negged for already being Negged so much and for being nb!


----------



## purchaseprotein (Sep 16, 2012)

Im not sure who you're talking about but my issue was with Nate alone. 







OMEGAx said:


> And what abut his partner?


----------



## OMEGAx (Sep 16, 2012)

purchasepeptides said:


> Im not sure who you're talking about but my issue was with Nate alone.




God even you dont know the truth?


----------



## purchaseprotein (Sep 17, 2012)

I dont know the truth? It involved Nate and I so how do you know Mr Thirdparty? Did Nate tell you?
If you haven't heard he's a PATHOLOGICAL LIAR! If you believe a single thing out of that kids mouth I pity you. 




OMEGAx said:


> God even you dont know the truth?


----------



## OMEGAx (Sep 17, 2012)

Bro I was a Sponsor way before Nate. And also while he came on.

Nate is simply the Puppet, he takes orders from his superior.

The only reason I have not blown the lid on it, is I am morally conflicted about being a whistle blower.

If I see ONE more person harmed by their antics and made to suffer or if his counter part does not soon do the right thing by me...........then I will do it.

 its actually more like "We" since the dossier is being held by 2 congress men friends of mine....


i say the above as humbly and as non threatening as possible, its really about justice, and fair practices vs revenge or ego.


----------



## purchaseprotein (Sep 17, 2012)

its really about justice, and fair practices.  that is correct! 



OMEGAx said:


> Bro I was a Sponsor way before Nate. And also while he came on.
> 
> Nate is simply the Puppet, he takes orders from his superior.
> 
> ...


----------



## jitbjake88 (Sep 17, 2012)

purchasepeptides said:


> its really about justice, and fair practices.  that is correct!



  stfu. push that junk else where


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Sep 18, 2012)

purchasepeptides said:


> its really about justice, and fair practices.  that is correct!


----------



## XYZ (Dec 12, 2012)

OMEGAx said:


> Bro I was a Sponsor way before Nate. And also while he came on.
> 
> Nate is simply the Puppet, he takes orders from his superior.
> 
> ...



LOL, you're so full of crap, tough guy.


----------



## Curt James (Dec 12, 2012)

OMEGAx said:


> Bro I was a Sponsor way before Nate. And also while he came on.
> 
> Nate is simply the Puppet, he takes orders from his superior.
> 
> ...



So if you're conflicted about being a whistle blower then how did your "2 congress men friends" get their hands on the (cough) _dossier? _


----------



## longworthb (Dec 12, 2012)

It's simple. He's a narc


----------



## murf23 (Dec 12, 2012)

Getting interesting


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 12, 2012)

Purchase peptides staff party photo. Twist is on the left


----------



## Curt James (Dec 12, 2012)

longworthb said:


> it's simple. He's a narc



_And _*BOOM!*

=8^O


----------



## Saney (Dec 12, 2012)

butt hurt??


----------



## murf23 (Dec 13, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> Purchase peptides staff party photo. Twist is on the left




Here is the latest pic from the Purchase Peptide Christmas party


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 13, 2012)

Oh snap!


----------



## cube789 (Dec 15, 2012)

murf23 said:


> Here is the latest pic from the Purchase Peptide Christmas party



lol you dont know how close to reality this is


----------



## purchaseprotein (Dec 15, 2012)

How is it that I became the enemy of all the homosexuals on this forum?


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 15, 2012)

purchasepeptides said:


> How is it that I became the enemy of all the homosexuals on this forum?



Good question PP. have you been offering blowjobs but not swallowing the load? That's a sure fire way to anger a butt pirate. Apparently.


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 15, 2012)

OMEGAx said:


> Bro I was a Sponsor way before Nate. And also while he came on.
> 
> Nate is simply the Puppet, he takes orders from his superior.
> 
> ...


L.E. 's covers blown. operation scammer is a bust


----------



## purchaseprotein (Dec 16, 2012)

I hadn't figured you part of that crew but things are beginning to look that way!



theCaptn' said:


> Good question PP. have you been offering blowjobs but not swallowing the load? That's a sure fire way to anger a butt pirate. Apparently.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 16, 2012)

purchasepeptides said:


> I hadn't figured you part of that crew but things are beginning to look that way!



I'm a lone operator in for the lolz. No nothing of the grudge match


----------



## cube789 (Dec 17, 2012)

purchasepeptides said:


> How is it that I became the enemy of all the homosexuals on this forum?


----------



## charley (Dec 17, 2012)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
......................................................


----------



## murf23 (Dec 17, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> I'm a lone operator in for the lolz. No nothing of the grudge match



PP if you dont know by now then you dont belong here .THE CAPTN DONT FLY NO FLAG ! HE IS A MAN (JEW) WITHOUT A COUNTRY ! He has no loyalty or affiliation to anybody or any group


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 17, 2012)

^^ accept the DRSE


----------



## CG (Dec 17, 2012)

Drse smells bacon up in this bitch.


----------



## purchaseprotein (Dec 18, 2012)

And this has what to do with his sexual preference. And no I have clue what the captain is up to because I have far better things to do with my time. 


QUOTE=murf23;2987059]PP if you dont know by now then you dont belong here .THE CAPTN DONT FLY NO FLAG ! HE IS A MAN (JEW) WITHOUT A COUNTRY ! He has no loyalty or affiliation to anybody or any group[/QUOTE]


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 18, 2012)

^^ has nothing better to do with his time


----------

